# what do you think 1 ballast 2 fixtues



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

Got a question

Florecent retrofit to led. Right now they are single tube t12 in groups of 2.

I am wondering if I purchase a 2 tube balast and use it for each group of 2 fixtures. 

They only reason I can see it not working is the socket wires will need to share the same raceway as the feed wires.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

IMO, not a good idea.You are essentially building your ow fixture now and would need a UL listing. I would install the retrofit kit as intended by the instructions.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I second that.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Wouldn't risk it. I don't see a problem with it (other than what you mentioned) but the inspector may think differently.


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

Haven't been able to fingers a ballast for only a single tube. 2 tubes are no problem.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dolby said:


> Haven't been able to fingers a ballast for only a single tube. 2 tubes are no problem.


Why don't you get rid of the T12s entirely? There's way better options out there now.


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

It's in the plan to look at that option. I have to give them a few options then let the board decide what rout to go.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dolby said:


> It's in the plan to look at that option. I have to give them a few options then let the board decide what rout to go.


I don't even give people the option of repairing T12 fixtures anymore unless it's just a light bulb change.

That may make me a d!ck but at least I'm not dealing with T12s :thumbup:


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't do that! You run the risk of fires. Or it may just not work. 

BTW, if you've got troffers, a facilities manager I know swears by Philips EvoKit retrofits.


----------

